
Ask HN: Why don't HN'rs respond to threads? - QuantumGood
There are a LOT of unanswered questions posed to commenters on HN. Why don&#x27;t more HN readers click on the threads link to read what people are saying to them? If you don&#x27;t, why not?<p>I know there have been discussions of having notifications, but more than most forums, commenters here are pretty smart about how to best engage online.<p>When there is a civil request for expansion on a comment, I nearly always find replies from parent commenters to be helpful and enlightening. But it&#x27;s much more common that the original commenter never responds.
======
ColinWright
I always respond if a response is called for, and I know when someone replies
because I use HN Notify:

[https://hnnotify.xyz/](https://hnnotify.xyz/)

------
tonetheman
I think it is hidden enough that I often do not know someone wrote anything
that I needed to respond to. Maybe a UI change when something has changed on a
thread I talked on so I would know when to look?

Just my thoughts, others might feel differently.

~~~
Kaze404
I started using the site recently and was wondering why no one responded to my
comments. Then I realized the site just doesn't tell me

~~~
QuantumGood
Yeah, they could at least point it out more obviously to newcomers. Colin
Wright's comment below suggests [https://hnnotify.xyz/](https://hnnotify.xyz/)

